# Dkc Mini Shooter



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

*File Name*: DKC MS #2
*File Submitter*: Danny0663
*File Submitted*: 10 Oct 2012
*File Category*: Slingshots

Mini Shooter design with/without scale/palm swell variation.










Click here to download this file


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

You are the man... thanks for sharing this with the community

LGD


----------



## JLM (Sep 20, 2012)

Cool design- my son (13) is ready to hit the shop today and your design is at the top of his list. Rainy day in Southern Indiana=perfect day for a new build in the shop! Thanks for sharing the design!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I showed this design to my brother today ... first thing he said was "are you building a torpedo?"







...









Made my own mini shooter. More pics later


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

that is sweet! I think I know what I'm gonna build after I finish this secret santa slingshot.


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Excellent Danny! I'm going to try this out in Acacia with Mesquite Scales... Really a great design!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks guys! the design is working well for me. Share some pics once completed


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Holy Cow, Danny!!! Man, can't wait to see it!!


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

Here ya go Danny!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Pawpaw! awesome video my friend, thanks









I'm glad the design is working well for you, it looks great with the scales


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Finished the frame! finally









See the topic i made - http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19543-is-that-a-torpedo-small-copper-shooter-dkc/


----------

